# Off Topic



## ABN (Oct 17, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, did the bet that Arthur and Rob had going vis a vis the ALCS carry over to this board? If so does that mean Rob gets syrup? :soapbox: #@!#%^$%%#$**%#@#!#$%&^$%##$@$@$@#%#%#$^*(**()(_()_##!!# YANKEES!


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 17, 2003)

I will be  with Arthur and Jen when they drive into town Sat. I'll bring the subject up.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 17, 2003)

uh... Jenn won't be there on Saturday... she will be driving to NY to give Rob his syrup.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 17, 2003)

oops... that will be the FOLLOWING Saturday, not next Saturday.


----------



## Arthur (Oct 17, 2003)

Yup the syrup will be on its way down with Jenn... right now. I can't  go pick it up untill I'm done affixing Grady Little's picture to all of paper targets

Arthur


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 17, 2003)

Now, if 'Brian' would bet the Marlins vs. Yankees for some kind of special Seattle waffle - I would have the makings of breakfast.


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 17, 2003)

> Now, if 'Brian' would bet the Marlins vs. Yankees for some kind of special Seattle waffle - I would have the makings of breakfast.



Uh, they're in Florida, the Florida Marlins   

You need to go bug Sonny


----------



## erich (Oct 17, 2003)

"Yup the syrup will be on its way down with Jenn... right now. I can't go pick it up untill I'm done affixing Grady Little's picture to all of paper targets"

so you would have pulled Pedro earlier?


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, I would have


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh well, see - I told ya in RMA that I know nothing about sports.
Where I grew up, baseball bats were used for 'kneecappin' - we played stickball.
I will be content with the syrup and make pancakes.


----------

